# güneş ışığı girmemesi için



## FlyingBird

İçeri *güneş ışığı girmemesi için* panjuru indirdi.

why not ışığının girmemesi için?


----------



## Kurosakii

Both are correct.


----------



## FlyingBird

Than what is difference if they are both correct?


----------



## Kurosakii

No difference


----------



## Black4blue

One is sunlight and the other one is just light.

And that sentence is wrong. It must be_ "güneş ışığının girmemesi için"_.


----------



## Kurosakii

Black4blue said:


> One is sunlight and the other one is just light.
> 
> And that sentence is wrong. It must be_ "güneş ışığının girmemesi için"_.



How come is the other one just light? First one sounds pretty correct to me.


----------



## CocoG

Only _"Güneş *ışığının *girmemesi için panjuru indirdi."_ is correct. However, you will encounter many examples in which the appropriate suffix is omitted/forgotten, but the high frequency alone doesn't justify grammaticality. 

Another way of conveying the same idea: _Güneş ışığı girmesin diye panjuru indirdi._


----------



## Kurosakii

Doğru aslında, ana dilin Türkçe olunca grameri fazla düşünmüyorsun demek ki  haklısın.


----------



## Black4blue

I am so sorry. I totally misread and misunderstood the question. But now I can't edit or delete my post.


----------



## Kurosakii

Boşver, ben de yanlış cevaplamışım zaten


----------



## samiozsoy

güneş ışığı girmemesi için: nominal group expresses a general meaning, maybe he doesnt want the sunlight enter the room anymore
... ışığının ... : the present light in that hour, the light they see at the moment of closing the window. light is a definite noun.


----------

